# agreeament for drywall



## serciva (Dec 19, 2007)

*...*

....


----------



## A.W.Davis (Oct 17, 2006)

serciva said:


> I have a team of hangers and we will do an work of drywall, someone that can help me with an agreement for drywall? thanks!! :thumbsup:


:blink:

huh?


----------



## ron schenker (Dec 11, 2005)

I think he means that him and his buddies work in the hangar at the airport and agree with the drywalls.


----------



## A.W.Davis (Oct 17, 2006)

ron schenker said:


> I think he means that him and his buddies work in the hangar at the airport and agree with the drywalls.


 
Ohhh okay :laughing:


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

oh so i see you both disagree with drywalls?:laughing:


----------



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

HA HA HA HA, you guys are funny.... ageement = writing a piece of contract.... for him. :no:


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

Are they wanting to build guillotines for the new prison in the area? (you know, to hang people). That would take an agreement with somebody.


----------



## A.W.Davis (Oct 17, 2006)

kevjob said:


> oh so i see you both disagree with drywalls?:laughing:


Are drywalls more expensive?


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

More than wet walls...
You could say something like 
Furnish drywall and all material and labor to hang. 
Scrap out, sweep the floors and haul to landfill, cover floors with rosin paper, hang beads. Furnish material and labor to tape, fill, skim, sand smooth or texture as desired and remove rosin paper for painters for say... 1.50 per square foot of rock used.
Or would you do all of that for less/ We do...


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

*All your base are belong to us!!!!!*


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

What do you mean?


----------



## Brockster (Aug 24, 2007)

Hey servica, don't listen to the jerks around here. I do drywall and will come do your hanger. Do we have an agreement?:thumbsup:


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

Who in their right mind would agree to do drywall??


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

Oh by the way, Servica, welcome to the forum.
Oops, it's Serciva. I misspelled like Brockster.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

Who drywalls a hanger anyways? Maybe hes talking about closet hangers. Rockers charge more for closets I think, He should check with LB he does a lot of in closet work


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

JumboJack said:


> *All your base are belong to us!!!!!*



:thumbup:

LMAO


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks for the clarification, Celtic. Now I know...


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Tim0282 said:


> Thanks for the clarification, Celtic. Now I know...


...and you will never forget...and you will write it on porta-john walls and other such places :thumbup: .


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

Celtic said:


> ...and you will never forget...and you will write it on porta-john walls and other such places :thumbup: .


You know me too well...
Did you just put a curse on me??


----------



## taylormade99 (Apr 25, 2007)

JumboJack said:


> *All your base are belong to us!!!!!*


I am still laughing.:laughing:


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Tim0282 said:


> You know me too well...
> Did you just put a curse on me??


Sort of :shifty:

All YOUR base are now belong to ME :blink:










:laughing: Calvin & Hobbes obviously rule.


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks for the funny!

Tim


----------



## towertaper (Dec 16, 2007)

I am in agreement this be funniest ever thread :thumbup:


----------



## A.W.Davis (Oct 17, 2006)

I think even the guy in the hanger with the drywall agrees


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

A.W.Davis said:


> I think even the guy in the hanger with the drywall agrees


There was a hanger and drywall :blink: in this thread


----------



## A.W.Davis (Oct 17, 2006)

Celtic said:


> There was a hanger and drywall :blink: in this thread


 
.....well maybe not in that particular order but yeah 

Arent you in agreeament :w00t:


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

Celtic said:


> There was a hanger and drywall :blink: in this thread


We don't usually wear nice enough threads to work to worry about using a hanger...
Don't you agreea?


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

A.W.Davis said:


> .....well maybe not in that particular order but yeah
> 
> Arent you in agreeament :w00t:


Deny Everything
Admit Nothing
Demand Proof

There is no hanger :laughing:


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Tim0282 said:


> We don't usually wear nice enough threads to work to worry about using a hanger...
> Don't you agreea?


There is no hanger....:no:


----------



## works4me (Sep 1, 2007)

Dang!! I just sat down to brush my teeth and started reading this thread, now I got toothpaste all over my monitor. LOL


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

My work here is done :smartass:


----------



## Paddyman (Dec 4, 2007)

:thumbsup: your a wild mon Celtic


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 7, 2007)

Celtic said:


> Deny Everything
> Admit Nothing
> Demand Proof


My new signature line! :w00t: :laughing: :clap:


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> My new signature line! :w00t: :laughing: :clap:


The "other" one is still valid too, ya know :thumbsup:

It's not my fault
It's not my problem
I'm not your solution


A double whammy usually sends the other party into a triad of frustrations and obscenities :furious: ....and laughter ensues from me :laughing:


----------



## ron schenker (Dec 11, 2005)

Hey what happened to poor Serciva? He deleted and ran away crying? Didn't we help him with his question? I guess not...go figure:laughing:


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

ron schenker said:


> Hey what happened to poor Serciva? He deleted and ran away crying? Didn't we help him with his question? I guess not...go figure:laughing:


I think we scared him off. Or he's hanging his hangers.


----------

